

Time and time correction in Erlang - johlo
http://www.erlang.org/doc/apps/erts/time_correction.html

======
MartinMond
In the upcoming Erlang 18 time got a huge refactoring:
[http://www.erlang.org/documentation/doc-7.0-rc2/erts-7.0/doc...](http://www.erlang.org/documentation/doc-7.0-rc2/erts-7.0/doc/html/time_correction.html)

There's a talk from Erlang Factory SF 2015 about the changes as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfsc2MyP8p8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfsc2MyP8p8)

I think the concepts presented are applicable to all systems and not really
Erlang specific, so I highly recommend it.

~~~
crocal
Erlang team has an unparalleled understanding of time and how to manage it
properly in highly available systems. Studying their time elapsed measurement
code should be compulsory reading.

